# Bass out of my buddies pond



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Landed this nice bass out of one my buddies pond a week or so ago when it was warmer we est it to be between 7 to 8 pounds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ole gurl, too bad she done laid her babies!! Congrats!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

looks like she chewed on the chatterbait !


----------

